# More good news - Greys Anatomy



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

More good news girls, the new series of Greys Anatomy is coming soon on Living TV too


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Woohoo, I usually watch on channel 5, but didnt see much of the last series as i couldnt stay awake   wish they would put things on earlier


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

I *LOVE* Greys and can't wait for the new series!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seriously!!! 

xxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Woo Hoo!!! It starts next Thursday at 10


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh great - I was wondering when it was starting again - I love my thursday nights in front of the box!

Yes, seriously !!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

*Brilliant *


----------

